# Kent meet up with Kammy tour 26th sept



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Right this will be a meet for all of us in Kent, Essex, London anywhere if ya like. We will be meeting up with kammy while he is touring the country and meeting at this pub on Sat the 26th at around 2.00 pm. Let me know your name and i will add to the list.
Cotton Lake
Galleon Boulevard
Dartford
Kent
DA2 6QE
Telephone: 01322 229939

1. Ian222
2.tt51
3.Hardrino
4.triplefan
5.GKC5
6.Dotti
7.Tatty (maybe)
8.sline
9.S&S
10.Nilesong
11.T rob T
12.


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Hi Ian,

Add me for a cruise mate. Might pick it up en route depending where you're planning on going... 

Cheers

rich


----------



## Hardrhino (Apr 30, 2009)

Hello mate....

Me + 1!

Evening do or Weekend cruise should be good.



Did you go to Prept last month....? If so did you hit the track?


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

I will add you both.

Yeah went to prept mate, didnt hit the track though will do soon though.


----------



## ttrev21 (Jan 30, 2009)

Bung me down for this one Ian


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Done


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Ok it has been suggested that we could meet up with kammy on his tour?? I think he will be down this way on the 25th so could meet up with him at Bluewater or lakeside??


----------



## triplefan (Sep 3, 2008)

I'm in for that, put me down


----------



## ttrev21 (Jan 30, 2009)

Not back from hols until the afternoon of the 26th


----------



## jayTTapp (Dec 9, 2008)

ian222 said:


> Ok it has been suggested that we could meet up with kammy on his tour?? I think he will be down this way on the 25th so could meet up with him at Bluewater or lakeside??


Ian,

Count me in please.

Either Eureka Park - right on my door step or Bluewatrer/Lakeside, would be rude not to.

Eureka Park - has opened a new Beefeater pub recently.

Thanks Jay


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

I would like to come to this as I have always wanted to meet Kammy, so put my name down especially as I can see Triplefan has put his name down also so I assume he will bring Maria  8)


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

oooh now this is looking really exciting 

glad your coming along dotti and have always wanted to meet you also, 1st impressions speak a thousand words :lol:


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

ian can you update the lsit of names?

whatever time is best for all as im going to be staying in birmingham area for the night if enough people want to meet me 

not sure what time im heading down but it wont take me long to get to london.


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Ok names added, lets make it Sat the 26th, 2.00pm at Bluewater. It will be easier for Kammy to find that. There is a place over the back of the Bluewater which can cater for us i think. Just off the roundabout inside the bluewater complex not the roundabout before you get to bluewater. So for peeps coming from London or from the m25 after the dartford crossing you turn off i.e you Kammy at Bluewater then take the 1st left to the complex itself then there are 2 lanes going into B/W get the 2nd lane and go around the outside and then take the 1st turning/slip road off to and that takes you to a roundabout and i think its the 3rd exit on that which takes you to a parking area?? Anyone who knows B/W does that sound right to you with the directions i gave?


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

ian222 said:


> Ok names added, lets make it Sat the 26th, 2.00pm at Bluewater. It will be easier for Kammy to find that. There is a place over the back of the Bluewater which can cater for us i think. Just off the roundabout inside the bluewater complex not the roundabout before you get to bluewater. So for peeps coming from London or from the m25 after the dartford crossing you turn off i.e you Kammy at Bluewater then take the 1st left to the complex itself then there are 2 lanes going into B/W get the 2nd lane and go around the outside and then take the 1st turning/slip road off to and that takes you to a roundabout and i think its the 3rd exit on that which takes you to a parking area?? Anyone who knows B/W does that sound right to you with the directions i gave?


HAHA your descriptions sounds really [smiley=rolleyes5.gif] . Just give us all the postcode, the old satnav should take us there :wink:


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

i will have a satnav so postcode should work for me.

i just need to get my numberplate leds and headlight bulbs facing the right way


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Looks like I'm gonna miss you mate... [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

if we made it in the evening would make a difference rich?

really want to see this purple beast


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

KammyTT said:


> if we made it in the evening would make a difference rich?
> 
> really want to see this purple beast


Kammy, I fly out on holiday early on the 26th so realistically even the 25th is out for me. When do you reckon you'll be in the London area? Could maybe do something on the Thursday (24th)... :wink: :wink:

My car is black btw... 8) :wink:

Purple seats, purple calipers, purple helmet... :wink:










Cheers

Rich 

rich


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Ha ha ok postcode is here. DA9 9ST


----------



## TT51 (Feb 28, 2009)

ian222 said:


> Ha ha ok postcode is here. DA9 9ST


Ian count me in mate.

I'll check your postcode/directions tomorrow and let you know where it takes me.

I live next door to bw and I can never find a space for 1 car at the weekend so I'm keen to see where you have found :roll:

Neil


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Yeah ok mate, try it out. i will add your name


----------



## triplefan (Sep 3, 2008)

Dotti said:


> I would like to come to this as I have always wanted to meet Kammy, so put my name down especially as I can see Triplefan has put his name down also so I assume he will bring Maria  8)


Abi, will pick you up on the way, Maria says she will give you a ring tomorrow


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

triplefan said:


> Dotti said:
> 
> 
> > I would like to come to this as I have always wanted to meet Kammy, so put my name down especially as I can see Triplefan has put his name down also so I assume he will bring Maria  8)
> ...


That's a date then Andy, will look forward to hearing from Maria [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## TT51 (Feb 28, 2009)

Ok Ian I've tried your directions. The postcode takes you to a service alley near the cinema so I doubt if thats where you meant.

I think you are looking at the area near the police building where there is a coach park and it overlooks a small lake/nature reserve. It is situated at about 2 o' clock as you enter on the main 2 lane road you mentioned.

If it is the place then it looks good but unsure whether we will get moved on from there but hopefully not.

To get to it is easiest coming from the A2 and down the dual carriageway besides bw, then stay in the 2nd lane of the two that turn into bw. Follow to the end to a roundabout. Take the 3rd exit then 100yds turn 1st left - signposted coach park. This will take you past a grey (police) building and then into a coach park with the lake on the left.

There are no facilities there so you will either need to bring food/drink or its a 5 min walk into bw.

Neil


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

hey neil, sorry that i had to cut you off.... i was just away into a meeting with the big boss and got offered an exciting new job 

ill tell you more about it when we talk on the phone matey


----------



## TT51 (Feb 28, 2009)

Nice one Stewart hope it won't interfere with the grand tour d' England 

Neil


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

To be honest, Bluewater and crossing the bridge is a nightmare on a Saturday at this time of day along with parking. May I make a suggestion? How about we locate a lovely pub, with ample parking, good food and somewhere we can be based for a few hours with good conversation oh and good puddings and if anyone fancies a drive on somewhere then that can be added into this meet too? I don't know Kent very well for this type of thing, but am happy to do the drive to Kent nonetheless but know around Essex there are some nice pubs which would meet our criteria I'm sure . Just throwing an idea in this thread 8)


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Neil, yes thats where i meant the last place you mentioned.

Dotti, i dont mind doing either just trying to keep it simples for kammy. Whatever way we do it some of us will have to cross the bridge.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

ian222 said:


> Neil, yes thats where i meant the last place you mentioned.
> 
> Dotti, i dont mind doing either just trying to keep it simples for kammy. Whatever way we do it some of us will have to cross the bridge.


oki doki [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## TT51 (Feb 28, 2009)

Ian if the general feeling is meet, chat, eat, drink, chat.....then perhaps a nice pub near Bluewater (in Kent of course :lol: ) might be a better option. Not sure if taking a drive as well is the way to go if kammy is going to be doing lots of that anyway but still an option I suppose.

I can certainly have a look at a few options in the surrounding areas like Longfield, Meopham etc where there are plenty of nice pubs, would just need to check out the parking side of things and maybe speak to the landlord and ok it, never no he/she may even save car parking spaces.

I'm quite happy to help out as I'm local to Bluewater so if you know of or have heard of anywhere then if you can't get there to check the place then I can if you like.

Neil


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

TT51 said:


> Ian if the general feeling is meet, chat, eat, drink, chat.....then perhaps a nice pub near Bluewater (in Kent of course :lol: ) might be a better option. Not sure if taking a drive as well is the way to go if kammy is going to be doing lots of that anyway but still an option I suppose.
> 
> I can certainly have a look at a few options in the surrounding areas like Longfield, Meopham etc where there are plenty of nice pubs, would just need to check out the parking side of things and maybe speak to the landlord and ok it, never no he/she may even save car parking spaces.
> 
> ...


I think a pub or restaurant would be beneficial, somewhere also where we are not rushed maybe to make this meet worthwhile for Kammy also as I suggested previously, not sure Kammy would want to drive more, yes agree possibly with you on that, let or loan stand around in a shopping mall car park with no food or drink as Bluewater was suggested! :roll: That would be a wasted journey by far and not showing the scotsman how adventurous us softy suvveners can be!

Que you Kent lot then to come up with a good venue with food and adequate parking!


----------



## TT51 (Feb 28, 2009)

Here is my first suggestion as it is very easy to get to being just off the M25 and 5 mins from Bluewater.

Although it is not a country pub it is set in a nice location on a lake and has a good restaurant and bar menus.

There is ample parking and lots of overspill parking as well. I have just phoned and spoken to them and they do have regular car meets there so they are more than happy to have us there that day.

Also, Stewart will be needing a bed for the night and if no-one can accommodate him then there are 3 or 4 hotels on the Crossways complex where this pub/restaurant is situated so he could duely stagger to his bed later that day/night :lol:

http://www.barperson.com/pubs/pubs.php/wharf_dartford

Your thoughts please guys or any other suggestions


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Yeah ok Neil go for your life, check a few out and let us know the postcode. I dont know anywhere around there so its all down to you fella.


----------



## TT51 (Feb 28, 2009)

Full address of The Wharf is

Cotton Lake
Galleon Boulevard
Dartford
Kent
DA2 6QE
Telephone: 01322 229939

Take a look at the link or even call them but it is quite a nice place with a nice decking area that overlooks the lake. It even has an outside play area incase anyone needs to bring the nippers along.

The girl I spoke to said that 2pm on a Saturday would be good as they are not too busy at that time of day.

http://www.barperson.com/pubs/pubs.php/wharf_dartford


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Looks very good to me Neil, right sorted then thats the place if thats ok with everyone?? Just need more peeps now


----------



## KentishTT (Jun 28, 2007)

I'll try!

Going to Beaulieu meet on the 20th anyone?


----------



## TT51 (Feb 28, 2009)

Ian if you think this place is the one we should use then maybe its worth updating your original post to include the address and the link. Just so everyone ends up there and not in the service alley at Bluewater


----------



## taTTy (Oct 27, 2007)

Ian, 
Put me down as a maybe .... it's a bit further for me but not been anywhere, seen anyone for ages.

We be good to meet up with Kammy and a fellow moro blue before 'italia'

Andy, Dotti ... if I do go perhaps we could meet up on route and cruise down together as before (Ace) ... so long as Dotti switches OFF the sat nav 

Cheers
Terry


----------



## triplefan (Sep 3, 2008)

taTTy said:


> Ian,
> Put me down as a maybe .... it's a bit further for me but not been anywhere, seen anyone for ages.
> 
> We be good to meet up with Kammy and a fellow moro blue before 'italia'
> ...


Terry, you gotta do better than "maybe" By the time we meet, you'll be almost there 

See you in the normal layby?

:lol: :lol: Either that or I'll lend her a proper one........................notice I said lend not give :roll:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Glad your coming also Tatty, as for the satnav, us women have a mind of our own  .

Andy, meeting up with your Maria for lunch on Monday  , I sense a 'sod this tt meet at Bluewater' coming on with a 'hello bluewater let's go shopping' conversation coming on :lol:


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

oooh shopping, can i come? :roll:


----------



## slineTT (Feb 24, 2006)

This will be an interesting meet and I think it's time for me to venture in the east.....

Please add yet another red TT.....


----------



## triplefan (Sep 3, 2008)

KammyTT said:


> oooh shopping, can i come? :roll:


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Nice one sline.


----------



## KentishTT (Jun 28, 2007)

KammyTT said:


> oooh shopping, can i come? :roll:


Shut up you tart!


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)




----------



## S&amp;S (Mar 29, 2009)

we can come i think 

can show off my new wheels


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Good man, added


----------



## Nilesong (Jan 19, 2009)

Yep, why not? Count me in too please.


----------



## TT51 (Feb 28, 2009)

Nilesong said:


> Yep, why not? Count me in too please.


Nice one Erol 8)


----------



## taTTy (Oct 27, 2007)

Nilesong said:


> Yep, why not? Count me in too please.


Hey another Moro blue to show up mine  I'd have to get up early for a good clean


----------



## triplefan (Sep 3, 2008)

taTTy said:


> Nilesong said:
> 
> 
> > Yep, why not? Count me in too please.
> ...


You'd have to maybe get up early, cos you're only maybe coming :roll: :wink:


----------



## T ROB T (Dec 7, 2008)

Count us in  , will try and bring the mascot, I will have to check her busy diary [smiley=book2.gif] 

T ROB T
(Rob & Debs)


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Well done Rob, mascot welcome. :lol:

Although saying that does that pub allow dogs?


----------



## T ROB T (Dec 7, 2008)

Thats a thought, but if not I will hide her in my pocket  But she has grown since the brighton trip :wink:

T ROB T


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

I'll be waving at you all as my plane flies overhead... :lol:


----------



## taTTy (Oct 27, 2007)

triplefan said:


> taTTy said:
> 
> 
> > Nilesong said:
> ...


very droll


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

im booked into the birmingham vilage hotel on fri nigh, is it any good?

looks nice


----------



## TT51 (Feb 28, 2009)

ian222 said:


> Well done Rob, mascot welcome. :lol:
> 
> Although saying that does that pub allow dogs?


Don't think a dog will be allowed inside but outside I don't see a problem and there is the lake to walk it around which is a nice walk


----------



## TT51 (Feb 28, 2009)

KammyTT said:


> im booked into the birmingham vilage hotel on fri nigh, is it any good?
> 
> looks nice


No good asking us suvennas buddy :lol:

Stewart did you get a chance to look at the hotels down here that I sent you


----------



## ttrev21 (Jan 30, 2009)

KammyTT said:


> im booked into the birmingham vilage hotel on fri nigh, is it any good?
> 
> looks nice


Thats got to be on the wrong thread  What would us southerners know ?

If you like the Village hotel group Kammy I think they have one in maidstone


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Just finished Kammy's Tour logo and decal...

You like?

The bloke hasn't replied to my PM with it so I thought I'd post it anyway... :lol:

It's got girls, his smiling face, his route, a TT and my gecko - plus his own special ingredient all over it... :wink: I think he'll be happy... 










Feel free to copy to your Control Panel if you wanna use it as a sig strip... :wink:

Cheers

Rich


----------



## ttrev21 (Jan 30, 2009)

rustyintegrale said:


> Just finished Kammy's Tour logo and decal...
> 
> You like?
> 
> ...


Nice one Rich 8)

Do we know any of the girls ?


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

ttrev21 said:


> Do we know any of the girls ?


You and I do. She's a Bivio girl... :wink:


----------



## triplefan (Sep 3, 2008)

Excellent work Rich, sure Kammy will be well pleased.


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

triplefan said:


> Excellent work Rich, sure Kammy will be well pleased.


Thanks Andy... :wink:

You should see it full-size. He's gonna wet his pants! :lol:


----------



## TT51 (Feb 28, 2009)

Nice work buddy I'm sure he is going to like it 8)


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

TT51 said:


> Nice work buddy I'm sure he is going to like it 8)


He better had... :lol:

This was a harder one to do as I've not met him... :?

cheers

Rich


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

well cancel your bloody holiday then :lol:


----------



## jayTTapp (Dec 9, 2008)

jayTTapp said:


> ian222 said:
> 
> 
> > Ok it has been suggested that we could meet up with kammy on his tour?? I think he will be down this way on the 25th so could meet up with him at Bluewater or lakeside??
> ...


Ian/Kammy

Apologies but as this has now moved to the 26th - I can't make that date as I have to attend a wedding [smiley=bigcry.gif]

So I'm gonna have to pull out.

Thanks Jay


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Loving Kammys new sig Rusty - well done 8)


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

anyone else wanting tour decals...... just thought id ask


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Dotti said:


> Loving Kammys new sig Rusty - well done 8)


Why thank you your Dottiness.. [smiley=sunny.gif] All commissions undertaken... :wink:

Cheers

rich


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Shameless plug... 

viewtopic.php?f=2&t=151060


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Okay guys, have any of you decided you want decals marking Kammy's visit? I will be sending the file to the printer tomorrow to guarantee delivery for Kammy's trip.

Just to remind you, these will be £36 per pair delivered to your individual home addresses and a massive 740mm long 

Please PM me with your requirements by tomorrow (Thursday) morning...










Orders can be added after the file is submitted on Thursday but I cannot promise delivery will be made in time for your meet. :wink:

Cheers

Rich


----------



## taTTy (Oct 27, 2007)

Doing some engine bay stuff at the weekend ... so long as I don't cock something up and disable the car I'll be there.

Andy ... is Maria coming, my young un might be coming along for the ride


----------



## TT51 (Feb 28, 2009)

Hey mate the pub has a small ouside play area and there is also the surrounding area of the lake with swans and ducks. The pub is also very child friendly.

Not sure how old your littleun is but my two boys will prob be coming with me.

Neil


----------



## triplefan (Sep 3, 2008)

taTTy said:


> Doing some engine bay stuff at the weekend ... so long as I don't cock something up and disable the car I'll be there.
> 
> Andy ... is Maria coming, my young un might be coming along for the ride


Yes she will be......................well I think so, I had to cancel going to her friends wedding and work today, but she should be talking to me by next week :lol:


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

triplefan said:


> taTTy said:
> 
> 
> > Doing some engine bay stuff at the weekend ... so long as I don't cock something up and disable the car I'll be there.
> ...


good man!!! :lol: :lol: :lol: (stupid or just outright brave im not sure)


----------



## taTTy (Oct 27, 2007)

TT51 said:


> Hey mate the pub has a small ouside play area and there is also the surrounding area of the lake with swans and ducks. The pub is also very child friendly.
> 
> Not sure how old your littleun is but my two boys will prob be coming with me.
> 
> Neil


Not such a little un really ... 13 ... I forget they grow up .... she not be chuffed if she thinks I'm setting up a blind date :lol:

Haven't fooked the car today so I'll be there .... so Andy I will be up early for a clean :wink:


----------



## TT51 (Feb 28, 2009)

taTTy said:


> Not such a little un really ... 13 ... I forget they grow up .... she not be chuffed if she thinks I'm setting up a blind date :lol:


LOL

My 12yr old is so car and TT mad he def won't be interested in the girls.......Yet :lol:

He will be spotting all the mods on the cars before me


----------



## triplefan (Sep 3, 2008)

taTTy said:


> TT51 said:
> 
> 
> > Hey mate the pub has a small ouside play area and there is also the surrounding area of the lake with swans and ducks. The pub is also very child friendly.
> ...


I'd let you do mine as well, but IF I am lucky, I will be up early refitting the front bumper :?


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Right guys and girls, looks like its gonna be just the 10 of us unless we get anymore takers this week. That seems a good number to me if we all turn up. Looking forward to it.


----------



## taTTy (Oct 27, 2007)

Andy ... do ya wanna meet up as before ... either do the layby then perhaps meet up with Dotti at Holiday Inn or all just meet up at HI ... reckon only about 10/15 mins to crossing from there


----------



## triplefan (Sep 3, 2008)

taTTy said:


> Andy ... do ya wanna meet up as before ... either do the layby then perhaps meet up with Dotti at Holiday Inn or all just meet up at HI ... reckon only about 10/15 mins to crossing from there


HI is fine for us, what time?

Maria says is Millie coming? Think the girls want to do BW

I'll bring a tow rope so we can hitch up Abi to stop her wandering off somewhere, either that or confiscate her satnav


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

im staying at the continental in west london on the sat night is it any good?

my decals arrived today


----------



## TT51 (Feb 28, 2009)

KammyTT said:


> im staying at the continental in west london on the sat night is it any good?
> 
> my decals arrived today


If its the one in Hounslow then Nilesong may have seen it as he lives that way I believe.

If its the one in Gloucester Place near Madame Tussauds then you are not too far from Kings Cross :wink: :lol: :lol:


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

KammyTT said:


> my decals arrived today


Got 'em on yet Kammy? 8)

Post a pic and mebbe that'll inspire some others to have 'em... :wink:

If I can get an order for say 10 sets then the price per set will go down to about £30.

cheers

rich


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

i was going to fit them on wednesday or maybe even tomorrow rich


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

KammyTT said:


> i was going to fit them on wednesday or maybe even tomorrow rich


Kammy mate they're best left to 'cure' overnight when you know it'll be dry.

Bet you've held 'em up against your car though... :lol:

Don't forget the instructions I gave you... :wink:

cheers buddy,

Rich


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

dry????????? have you ever been to aberdeen mate :lol:


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

KammyTT said:


> dry????????? have you ever been to aberdeen mate :lol:


 :lol: :lol: :lol:

Nope, but I'm talking precipitation not vodka/scotch combos... :lol:

If it's pissing down get the car under cover somewhere, whack 'em on and have a rewarding stiffy... :lol:

Cheers

rich


----------



## TT51 (Feb 28, 2009)

I just checked the weather forecast for the Dartford meet area with the Met Office for Saturday and at the moment it says 20c and sunny 8)


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

triplefan said:


> taTTy said:
> 
> 
> > Andy ... do ya wanna meet up as before ... either do the layby then perhaps meet up with Dotti at Holiday Inn or all just meet up at HI ... reckon only about 10/15 mins to crossing from there
> ...


Ello lads [smiley=whip.gif] where are you both meeting up? Elias (sline) and I plan to travel in convoy also both with our red bubbles and matching plates 8). Shall we all convoy together? Would be great if we could


----------



## TT51 (Feb 28, 2009)

KammyTT said:


> yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay


Stewart the forecast for the midlands meet on Friday is good also 18c and sunny 8)

No rain forecast

Happy days buddy


----------



## slineTT (Feb 24, 2006)

> Ello lads [smiley=whip.gif] where are you both meeting up? Elias (sline) and I plan to travel in convoy also both with our red bubbles and matching plates 8). Shall we all convoy together? Would be great if we could :


Yes you dont want to be near us without welding mask on, especially if it's a sunny day. There will be so many blind drivers on the M25 by the time we pass.............. :lol:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

slineTT said:


> > Ello lads [smiley=whip.gif] where are you both meeting up? Elias (sline) and I plan to travel in convoy also both with our red bubbles and matching plates 8). Shall we all convoy together? Would be great if we could :
> 
> 
> Yes you dont want to be near us without welding mask on, especially if it's a sunny day. There will be so many blind drivers on the M25 by the time we pass.............. :lol:


A welding mask? :lol: - FAME the film comes to mind! Theres blind drivers all the time on the M25 they're called WOMEN :wink: 8)


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Don't forget your £1.50 each way for the QE Bridge 8)


----------



## taTTy (Oct 27, 2007)

Dotti said:


> Ello lads [smiley=whip.gif] where are you both meeting up? Elias (sline) and I plan to travel in convoy also both with our red bubbles and matching plates 8). Shall we all convoy together? Would be great if we could


Hiya I suggested to Triple that we meet up at Holiday Inn M25/A12 junction again ... say about 1.30


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

taTTy said:


> Dotti said:
> 
> 
> > Ello lads [smiley=whip.gif] where are you both meeting up? Elias (sline) and I plan to travel in convoy also both with our red bubbles and matching plates 8). Shall we all convoy together? Would be great if we could
> ...


Hiya Tatty, that's a date [smiley=thumbsup.gif] . I'll be at the Holiday Inn for 1.30 and tell Elias (sline) also although he will see this thread I'm sure  . So 4 TT's so far travelling from Brentwood 8) . I'll bring the satnav just incase .......


----------



## triplefan (Sep 3, 2008)

Dotti said:


> I'll bring the satnav just incase .......


What for.............do you not think your handbrake will hold properly?

See you guys at 1.30


----------



## GKC5 (May 15, 2008)

Can me and my girlfriend join in as we will be staying in Sidcup on Friday night
and it would round off the weekend nicely 
Course had to promise her an early trip round Bluewater before the meet, but then life
is all about keeping the balance :lol: 
Gareth


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

would be great gareth, look forward to meeting you


----------



## GKC5 (May 15, 2008)

Yeh looking forward to meeting you, quite a trip you've got planned.
Had planned initially to meet you at the Midlands one but then got the call to Sidcup.
Was born in Chatham so back to my roots  
Gareth


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Nice one Gareth i will add ya


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

so where exactly are we meeting then?


----------



## taTTy (Oct 27, 2007)

From Page 1 .....
Cotton Lake (pub)
Galleon Boulevard
Dartford
Kent
DA2 6QE

on Sat the 26th at around 2.00 pm.

See you there


----------



## TT51 (Feb 28, 2009)

The pub is called The Wharf just incase anyone is looking for cotton lake - thats part of the address :wink:


----------



## taTTy (Oct 27, 2007)

yep that would have been me :roll:

That'll teach me for trying to be helpful

Thanks mate


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Come on Kammy keep up, we have only been talking about this for 2 weeks. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Let's hope he doesn't end up in Cornwall! :lol:


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

thats me just entered alton towers and ive had no sleep which means im gonna b the first person ever to fall asleep on the nemesis.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Hope your having a fun day Kammy 8)


----------



## GKC5 (May 15, 2008)

Bet he's having a kip in the bar :lol:


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

more like a few pints and some malt lol..... Still going strong though


----------



## T ROB T (Dec 7, 2008)

Sorry Guys, looks like I maybe away for the weekend :?

So put me down as a maybe.......

Might post the mascot as long as someone can collect from the neariest post office  :roll:

T ROB T


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

I trapped a nerve 2 weeks ago in my back (2nd time this year) and haven't driven the last few weeks. Yesterday I made the mistake of attempting to get back behind the wheel to drive and if I'm honest my back and driving are very restricted and in a fair bit of pain so I am going to have to cancel coming to this meet unfortunately  . Appologies to those I said I would come and sorry Kammy


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

No probs Dotti, have to be another time. Hope it gets better soon


----------



## TT51 (Feb 28, 2009)

Bit of bad news people Kammy has run over a brick in the midlands somewhere and put a hole in his sump [smiley=bigcry.gif]

He has the AA attending but some of the guys from the forum are also rallying round to see if they can get his car sorted out.

Lets hope they can


----------



## triplefan (Sep 3, 2008)

Blimey, bit of a double whammy

Abi, sorry to hear things are not getting any better, take it easy and we'll see you soon.

Hope all goes well with the sump repair Kammy

Elias and Terry, we still on for 1.30 at the HI?


----------



## taTTy (Oct 27, 2007)

what's with all the lame excuses :lol:

No seriously hope everyone gets sorted one way or another.

I'm still up for a meet if everyone else is ... and I prob have the furtherst to travel ... Kammy excluded of course


----------



## Hardrhino (Apr 30, 2009)

We'll still rock up.... Gotta eat right!?


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

I will be there see ya at 2 lads.


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

gutted for ya pall !!! [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bomb.gif] [smiley=bomb.gif] [smiley=bomb.gif] 
glad ya still havin some fun tho,,    :lol: :lol: :lol: 
and hope ya gets that sump fixed,, are there no welders hangin around down there !!!! :? :? :?


----------



## S&amp;S (Mar 29, 2009)

sorry guys we are out just been called in to work


----------



## TT51 (Feb 28, 2009)

Good news Kammy is just on the way to pick his car up so will be making an appearance today


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

TT51 said:


> Good news Kammy is just on the way to pick his car up so will be making an appearance today


 Guy's chip in and buy a load of "Bubble wrap" to protect him, before he has any more incidents :wink: 
hope your motor is back up and running, have a good one Stuart


----------



## slineTT (Feb 24, 2006)

triplefan said:


> Blimey, bit of a double whammy
> 
> Abi, sorry to hear things are not getting any better, take it easy and we'll see you soon.
> 
> ...


Yeap still good for 1:30.....


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

just paying the bill of £182 ouch see u guys soon i hope


----------



## TT51 (Feb 28, 2009)

That was an expensive brick [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## sTTranger (Oct 21, 2008)

hey guys

haven't logged in for some time and then saw this kent meet which is 10min from my house. Are you guys goin on a cruise or just for some lunch?

dave


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

No not going anywhere mate, just eating and drinking. Pop down


----------



## sTTranger (Oct 21, 2008)

k cool, sounds good, see you guys there.


----------



## TT51 (Feb 28, 2009)

Kammy is definitely on his way and should be with us by 2.30.

See you all there


----------



## Hardrhino (Apr 30, 2009)

Well Kammy mate nice to meet ya...... Good turn out too!


----------



## TT51 (Feb 28, 2009)

It was good to meet everyone today 

Neil


----------



## ttrev21 (Jan 30, 2009)

Hi everybody

Good to meet you Kammy 

Also nice to see everybody else and meet a few new faces, thanks for a great afternoon guys 8)

Dave I have sent you a pm and Nick if you are interested in France just let me know.

Cheers

Trevor


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Yeah nice one guys and girls good turn out, good to meet ya Kammy.


----------



## triplefan (Sep 3, 2008)

Excellent turn out today, including the star of the show fresh with new sump installed 

Good to meet everybody especially Kammy

Some pics from today

10 plus Kammy









The man himself









Some people have been busy polishing









Ian looking low and mean









New kid on the block for engine bay bling, not living up to his forum name taTTy


















Mk2's were allowed, just not to be parked between "proper" TTs


----------



## slineTT (Feb 24, 2006)

That was a brilliant meet, what a weather 8) and what a view...... 

Lovely to meet you Kammy I hope you went to your hotel in reasonable time. The atmosphere the TTiers created was great, we should meet there more often. Maybe the Essex crowd can meet there and hopefully other red TTiers will not have back problems..... :roll:


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Yeah good idea, maybe we could make it a regular thing??? Being there we may attract others from sussex, London, Surrey


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

well thats me just home from a days driving :roll:

i had ana awesome time.. glad to meet everyone!

im really glad i did this tour as it was great fun, ill start a new thread with ALL the photos i have soon


----------



## Nilesong (Jan 19, 2009)

It was good to meet everyone. Glad you had a good trip Kammy. Driving through the West End of London is fun, ain't it mate?? :lol: Glad you got back safely. :wink: 
Thanks to Neil for getting it all together.

Must do it again sometime.

Erol


----------



## taTTy (Oct 27, 2007)

Glad you're home safe Kammy ... really good to meet you ... well ldone to those in the Midlands for getting him back on the road

Also great to meet some new faces from not so far afield, although a bit of a trek for me, not much goes on out my way so would be great to get a regular thing going


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

KammyTT said:


> well thats me just home from a days driving :roll:
> 
> i had ana awesome time.. glad to meet everyone!
> 
> im really glad i did this tour as it was great fun, ill start a new thread with ALL the photos i have soon


Dont forget to do a write up for the mag mate, will be good to have it in the mag


----------



## TT51 (Feb 28, 2009)

Nilesong said:


> Thanks to Neil for getting it all together.
> 
> Erol


Thanks to Ian he made most of the arrangements I just suggested the venue.

Well done to everyone as it turned out a very good afternoon with a good turn out in the end 8)

And glad you got home safely Kammy mate - a very good effort indeed thanks to you for making the whole thing possible 

Neil


----------



## GKC5 (May 15, 2008)

Had a great time  . Thanks for organising it Neil. Good to meet everyone 
epecially Kammy and Craig after their eventful trip down. Glad to hear you got
home safely  
Gareth


----------

